# Cybertruck photo leaked



## Eric

Looks like something out of the 80s movie Robocop.






More info here...









						Cybertruck Photos Leaked! 📸
					

And one with people (Tesla employees) -- for an idea on Cybertruck's size.




					www.cybertruckownersclub.com


----------



## DT

Sometimes it seems a lot bigger than it is, that photo of people around it is a good comparison (it's more "regular" sized).

Put a flat black wrap on it and it would look spooky


----------



## DT

JFC, hahaha ...


----------



## quagmire

Cybertruck would be the EV truck I would get. Simply due to not having to worry about dents or scratches from careless idiots to people who want to damage other peoples property. Though that in itself may make the Cybertruck a target for people to "test out" its durability.


----------



## Eric

Frankly, I don't see how something like this compares with Ford. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> Frankly, I don't see how something like this compares with Ford. I guess we'll see.




For being a truck, it doesn't.  The Lightning is just like a regular F-150 except with electric motors.  It can haul and tow similar weights as the ICE version.  I don't think you will be seeing many Cybertruck's at construction sites.

What will be interesting to know is how much towing will reduce range.  In my Superduty with a diesel, pulling a 20' enclosed trailer weighing around 8,000#, my mpg drops like a rock.  I can average 20+ on flat roads with the cruise set at 75. Pulling that trailer I drop to around 11-12 or almost half.    So even with the extended range battery (300 miles), dropping it by a similar amount gets you around 160-180 miles.  That isn't enough for a day of riding at HM or boating at Cave Run.


----------



## Renzatic

I still think it's goofy looking.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> For being a truck, it doesn't.  The Lightning is just like a regular F-150 except with electric motors.  It can haul and tow similar weights as the ICE version.  I don't think you will be seeing many Cybertruck's at construction sites.
> 
> What will be interesting to know is how much towing will reduce range.  In my Superduty with a diesel, pulling a 20' enclosed trailer weighing around 8,000#, my mpg drops like a rock.  I can average 20+ on flat roads with the cruise set at 75. Pulling that trailer I drop to around 11-12 or almost half.    So even with the extended range battery (300 miles), dropping it by a similar amount gets you around 160-180 miles.  That isn't enough for a day of riding at HM or boating at Cave Run.



Also, for being a truck it doesn't appear to have well, a truck bed. It looks more like a 1950s bastardized attempt at a futuristic SUV inspired by the movie The Day The Earth Stood Still.

I'm a huge fan of Tesla but this thing is flat out fugly, it will probably be good for a specialty market with towing capacity and all but it's hard to see this thing as a mainstream vehicle.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Also, for being a truck it doesn't appear to have well, a truck bed. It looks more like a 1950s bastardized attempt at a futuristic SUV inspired by the movie The Day The Earth Stood Still.




Let's look at the Cybertruck for what it actually is: A Delorean'd out El Camino.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Let's look at the Cybertruck for what it actually is: A Delorean'd out El Camino.




The moment it was conceived...


----------



## tobefirst

I'll wait until it gets closer to launch – when is that now? – before I judge...or even believe this is what it will actually look like.


----------



## DT




----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> What will be interesting to know is how much towing will reduce range.




There is some pretty slick development for electric campers that have drive gear, fully load balancing, can even operate by itself (to move around at a campsite) and of course, the battery powers all the lighting, etc., so it can operate without an RV hookup or a loud/smelly generator.

Check out this Airstream Prototype:


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Also, for being a truck it doesn't appear to have well, a truck bed.




Yeah, those side views with the long diagonal strakes make it look like it's almost closed up, but it looks like this:







You can get a good sense of the truck bed portion and the "body".


----------



## DT

theSeb said:


> Few are excited about this monstrosity.




Except most sites report an estimate of well over 750K reservations, and they took 250K a few years ago in the first couple of weeks.

Don't know the accuracy of this reporting (but it's been climbing and pretty consistent over the years), and if all these reservations will eventually turn into purchases, but there's __clearly__ more than a "few" people interested in this vehicle 

In my redneck neck-of-the-woods, there's TWO people in my neighborhood with reservations but no other EVs.  I think that's telling.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Don't know the accuracy of this reporting (but it's been climbing and pretty consistent over the years), and if all these reservations will eventually turn into purchases, but there's __clearly__ more than a "few" people interested in this vehicle




I imagine it'll be a short lived fad, like those boxy cube cars that were all the rage here a few years back.


----------



## NT1440

I’m still convinced this is just a military platform in the guise of a commercial release. A few rich people will buy them but the real sales will be for DoD contracts (modified to spec).


----------



## Herdfan

theSeb said:


> Even the truck crowd on the usual offroad and pickup truck youtube channels that I watch are excited about the Rivian.




A Jeep buddy of mine is waiting on the Jeep Magneto.  He loves to go rock crawling, which requires a very low gear, so an EV with software to control wheel spin would be ideal.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> A Jeep buddy of mine is waiting on the Jeep Magneto.  He loves to go rock crawling, which requires a very low gear, so an EV with software to control wheel spin would be ideal.




Electric motors for that use should be fantastic, tons of torque and completely controlled power application while being totally quiet.

I could see us doing a Magneto next, timing should be good, but ...



theSeb said:


> Even the truck crowd on the usual offroad and pickup truck youtube channels that I watch are excited about the Rivian.




... I'm also carefully watching Rivian, they pan out as a legit consumer player, I could easily see the R1S (the SUV model), being our next vehicle.  They need to be able to:  produce vehicles and demonstrate a support model - plus make the 400 mile extended range R1S available (so far the only the R1T has that option).


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> I imagine it'll be a short lived fad, like those boxy cube cars that were all the rage here a few years back.




It's ... weird.  I wouldn't be surprised if there's not a V2 that takes a more traditional design direction.

I kind of appreciate doing something different, the stainless panels, but there's a lot of design that seemed a bit forced (if that makes sense).   And they're actually reengineering it to have 4 motors and a jillion more HP, no telling when this will actually show up.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> It's ... weird.  I wouldn't be surprised if there's not a V2 that takes a more traditional design direction.
> 
> I kind of appreciate doing something different, the stainless panels, but there's a lot of design that seemed a bit forced (if that makes sense).   And they're actually reengineering it to have 4 motors and a jillion more HP, no telling when this will actually show up.



If it were only not post apocalyptic Mad Maxy.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> If it were only not post apocalyptic Mad Maxy.




Part of me giggles over the design, it's gloriously absurd, maybe it will be spectacularly functional , owning one will be a hoot- but the other part of me thinks I'd feel like an asshole driving it, that it's just too much, I want to be a little more invisible.


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> What will be interesting to know is how much towing will reduce range.



What will be interesting is seeing more powered trailers appear. Imagine, it you had a zero-inertia trailer, with its own battery pack. that adapted its drive to cancel tongue load. It would have wireless signal connections, and if it detected hitch loss, it would brake on its own. I am not talking just AirStream type things, but even utility trailers and the things you put a boat on. This is a market that is likely to blossom.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> What will be interesting is seeing more powered trailers appear. Imagine, it you had a zero-inertia trailer, with its own battery pack. that adapted its drive to cancel tongue load.




Taking that further, imagine a semi trailer that instead of having a conventional diesel powertrain, instead had a smaller diesel engine powering a generator that supplied not only the tractor's wheels, but the trailers wheels as well.  A locomotive for the road.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> What will be interesting is seeing more powered trailers appear. Imagine, it you had a zero-inertia trailer, with its own battery pack. that adapted its drive to cancel tongue load. It would have wireless signal connections, and if it detected hitch loss, it would brake on its own. I am not talking just AirStream type things, but even utility trailers and the things you put a boat on. This is a market that is likely to blossom.




Totally agree, this wasn't really feasible when you're talking about ICE based propulsion, because there's too much hardware required:  engine, exhaust, gas/tanks, all sorts of additional consumables.

I love the idea of reducing the tow weight and having active stability systems.


----------



## DT

theSeb said:


> i am sure they will sell some




Yeah, I was communicating the supposed reservations, which are substantial if accurate.

I think ALL EV advancement and adoption is a positive.


----------



## Hrafn

I want.  1977 Damnation alley.


----------



## Yoused

For some reason that I cannot quite put my finger on, the cyber truck reminds me of something


Spoiler: Deckard would be driving



[


----------



## BigMcGuire

I grew up wanting to have a Ford F250 heavy duty. My grandpa always had ford pickups on the farm that I got to drive (way before I got my driver's license). Definitely were a highlight of my year.

That truck just hmmm.

Surprised how many e-mustang suvs I see here in socal. They look great and wow they're quick (I drive a Civic).

I'll never get out of my head the two shattered windows of the cyber truck lol.


----------



## ericwn

I like how the slightly ridiculous design reminds me of the future vehicles I drew as a little kid - the five year old in me just loves to look at pictures of the cybertruck.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

BigMcGuire said:


> Surprised how many e-mustang suvs I see here in socal. They look great and wow they're quick (I drive a Civic).



I saw one recently in Virginia. Very nice looking vehicle…


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I saw one recently in Virginia. Very nice looking vehicle…




Definitely better looking in person vs the commercials.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

Now endorsed by Joe Rogan. Maybe a more appropriate name would be the bongmobile.









						Joe Rogan takes Cybertruck for a Spin!
					

Well all I can say is that these pics look better than the leaked ones in my opinion.




					www.cybertruckownersclub.com


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Now endorsed by Joe Rogan. Maybe a more appropriate name would be the bongmobile.




*Cancels Order*


----------



## Huntn

Eric said:


> Looks like something out of the 80s movie Robocop.
> 
> View attachment 11239
> 
> 
> More info here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cybertruck Photos Leaked! 📸
> 
> 
> And one with people (Tesla employees) -- for an idea on Cybertruck's size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cybertruckownersclub.com



UGLY Futuristic Obelisk styling like I might expect from something like *Sleeper*.   I wonder how big the bed is, most certainly not close to 8’ plywood size. Even 6’ would work as long as it was 4’ wide bed.

I never like the styling of the Avalanche either but that looks one hell of a lot more pleasing. Just take the avalanche and lower the hood a bit, unless you want a forward trunk.

​
Remove those side panels along the bed from a functionality standpoint, same with this Tesla. If it’s utility vehicle, sacrifice some  styling for functionality. 

Now this:




​


----------



## tobefirst

Huntn said:


> UGLY Modern Obelisk styling. I wonder how big the bed is, most certainly not close to 8’ plywood size. Even 6’ would work as long as it was 4’ wide between the wheel wells.
> 
> I never like the styling of the Avalanche either but that looks one hell of a lot more pleasing.
> 
> View attachment 11337​
> With those side panels along the bed from a functionality standpoint, same with this Tesla. If it’s utility vehicle, sacrifice some  styling for functionality.



I saw a photo online of someone selling their Ford F150 with an 8' bed and it reminded me how rarely I see long-bed trucks. It just looked so...weird. 

There's no way Cybertruck has an 8' bed. I'd guess 6.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I wonder how big the bed is, most certainly not close to 8’ plywood size. Even 6’ would work as long as it was 4’ wide bed.




The original design target was being able to carry a 4' x 8' piece of plywood with the tailgate flipped down.

Though I'd wonder how many of these will ever carry plywood


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> The original design target was being able to carry a 4' x 8' piece of plywood with the tailgate flipped down.
> 
> Though I'd wonder how many of these will ever carry plywood



Plywood is getting too expensive to be in construction anymore, but there are other construction materials like foam sheeting, drywall, chipboard, etc.


----------



## Huntn

Hrafn said:


> View attachment 11283
> I want.  1977 Damnation alley.



I want the Gigahorse, the plywood sheets are hauled in the back


----------



## Huntn

tobefirst said:


> I saw a photo online of someone selling their Ford F150 with an 8' bed and it reminded me how rarely I see long-bed trucks. It just looked so...weird.
> 
> There's no way Cybertruck has an 8' bed. I'd guess 6.



I’d be good with six as my last pickup truck had a 6’ bed. Just lower the tailgate and stick a couple of 2x4s in there for support and secure with twine.


----------



## Eric

In all seriousness it will be interesting to see how many people actually adopt this thing. I could be way off base here but I think most wouldn't want to be caught dead driving something that ugly and odd looking around. At least their cars look like cars, that things is just too out there for mainstream IMO.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Herdfan

Huntn said:


> I’d be good with six as my last pickup truck had a 6’ bed. Just lower the tailgate and stick a couple of 2x4s in there for support and secure with twine.




Two SD's ago it was a Crew with 8'.  Never gain.

But the 5.5' on the F-150's is too small.  The 6.75' is perfect.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> In all seriousness it will be interesting to see how many people actually adopt this thing. I could be way off base here but I think most wouldn't want to be caught dead driving something that ugly and odd looking around. At least their cars look like cars, that things is just too out there for mainstream IMO.




I think unless Tesla grenades, the reports of deposits is orders-of-magnitude off, or they just outright cancel it, I think it might be surprising.  Several source claim over 1M deposits to date, so even if only 25% of the people take their vehicle, that's 250K, that's not trivial.

Like I said, I'm in guns ~n~ fishin' country, and two people, within a few blocks of me (who I'd put into that category) have deposits down, replacing Big Two branded trucks.

And yes, I have deposits down on: Cybertruck, F-150 Lightning, Silverado E and Rivian R1S ...


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Plywood is getting too expensive to be in construction anymore, but there are other construction materials like foam sheeting, drywall, chipboard, etc.




Oh I meant like trucks have become fashion accessories, so many aren't doing "truck stuff" like hauling plywood.  It's like Jeeps never going off road, or, hahahaha, the guy in front of me the other day, in his sissy little Land Rover that was afraid to drive through some standing water


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> Now this:
> 
> View attachment 11338
> ​




That looks like a tumorous Subaru Brat.


(disclaimer: I did have a '79 Brat, and it was fun, but as far as utility, not so much)


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I think unless Tesla grenades, the reports of deposits is orders-of-magnitude off, or they just outright cancel it, I think it might be surprising.  Several source claim over 1M deposits to date, so even if only 25% of the people take their vehicle, that's 250K, that's not trivial.



I suspect you're right on this, won't be surprised to see the roadways full of them. Hey, if it converts redneck coal-blowing Trumpnuts to all electric then I'm all for it.


----------



## tobefirst

DT said:


> I think unless Tesla grenades, the reports of deposits is orders-of-magnitude off, or they just outright cancel it, I think it might be surprising.  Several source claim over 1M deposits to date, so even if only 25% of the people take their vehicle, that's 250K, that's not trivial.
> 
> Like I said, I'm in guns ~n~ fishin' country, and two people, within a few blocks of me (who I'd put into that category) have deposits down, replacing Big Two branded trucks.
> 
> And yes, I have deposits down on: Cybertruck, F-150 Lightning, Silverado E and Rivian R1S ...



A LOT has changed in this space since Tesla started taking nominal deposits. When they started, the major manufacturers (and the non majors like Rivian) barely had a roadmap. Now they have actual trucks that are hitting the market before the Cybertruck even has a release date. When all you can choose from is a futuristic looking truck, people will choose the futuristic looking truck. When you can choose among 5 or more trucks, most at least look somewhat normal, I think that many, many people are going to choose the norm. And, like you, many probably aren't waiting just for the Cybertruck. 

Just a guess.


----------



## NT1440

Eric said:


> I suspect you're right on this, won't be surprised to see the roadways full of them. Hey, if it converts redneck coal-blowing Trumpnuts to all electric then I'm all for it.



I would expect any people like that who are converting to electric would stick to the more convention “truck-looking” offerings.

I honestly don’t know who this is for other than people with way too much money that wouldn’t actually use it like a truck in the first place, but that could also be said for a good chunk of current truck owners…


----------



## DT

NT1440 said:


> I honestly don’t know who this is for other than people with way too much money that wouldn’t actually use it like a truck in the first place, but that could also be said for a good chunk of current truck owners…






DT said:


> Oh I meant like trucks have become fashion accessories, so many aren't doing "truck stuff" like hauling plywood.  It's like Jeeps never going off road, or, hahahaha, the guy in front of me the other day, in his sissy little Land Rover that was afraid to drive through some standing water


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> And, like you, many probably aren't waiting just for the Cybertruck.




Oh, hahaha, I was just being silly, I don't have a deposit on any of those   I have zero interest in this vehicle or a truck of any sorts, the one vehicle I do have interest in is the Rivian R1S which is the SUV flavor of their product but that's ~2 years out from our current purchasing cycle (and we LOVE our Jeep + Tesla combo), and I'm waiting to see if Rivian can produce more than 200 vehicles a week, get a service channel and the final price for the long range, 400 mile R1S option.

Got no dog in this hunt 

FWIW, this would be my R1S config - Compass Yellow, 22" Sport Dark wheels, Explore Package:


----------



## Herdfan

NT1440 said:


> I would expect any people like that who are converting to electric would stick to the more convention “truck-looking” offerings.
> 
> I honestly don’t know who this is for other than people with way too much money that wouldn’t actually use it like a truck in the first place, but that could also be said for a good chunk of current truck owners…




For the record, I do truck stuff with mine almost every day.   And "diesel" stuff several times a month.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## throAU

Renzatic said:


> I still think it's goofy looking.




It's supposed to be.  It wouldn't be called the "Cyber" truck if it was intended to look like a traditional truck.


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> FWIW, this would be my R1S config - Compass Yellow, 22" Sport Dark wheels, Explore Package:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11360



Sorry, man, but that thing is bfugly. I am not enthusiastic about Elon's concept, but the Rivian takes conventional and turns it into bleurgh. If I want an electric pickup, why not use the difference in platform to fix what is wrong with modern trucks? There is so much potential and so little imagination.


----------



## NT1440

Herdfan said:


> For the record, I do truck stuff with mine almost every day.   And "diesel" stuff several times a month.



I don’t doubt it, it’s just funny to me to see big trucks in the driveways of suburban homes that clearly don’t get used to move anything other than people. I know someone who bought a RAM to move a kayak trailer that a civic could easily handle.

I don’t own a truck, I use my XC70 as a hauler/tow my trailer. I’m very interested in getting one when I buy land to put a barn on, but I want a small S10 frame (or something that size) to drop an electric crate motor into.

It’s the “my truck is part of my identity” people who confuse me.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Oh, hahaha, I was just being silly, I don't have a deposit on any of those   I have zero interest in this vehicle or a truck of any sorts, the one vehicle I do have interest in is the Rivian R1S which is the SUV flavor of their product but that's ~2 years out from our current purchasing cycle (and we LOVE our Jeep + Tesla combo), and I'm waiting to see if Rivian can produce more than 200 vehicles a week, get a service channel and the final price for the long range, 400 mile R1S option.
> 
> Got no dog in this hunt
> 
> FWIW, this would be my R1S config - Compass Yellow, 22" Sport Dark wheels, Explore Package:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11360






TurboSquid


Chrysler Rampage (real but maybe not elec)



Neuron EV​This won’t cut it Imo, because today the hard angles don’t look refined:


​


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Oh, hahaha, I was just being silly, I don't have a deposit on any of those   I have zero interest in this vehicle or a truck of any sorts, the one vehicle I do have interest in is the Rivian R1S which is the SUV flavor of their product but that's ~2 years out from our current purchasing cycle (and we LOVE our Jeep + Tesla combo), and I'm waiting to see if Rivian can produce more than 200 vehicles a week, get a service channel and the final price for the long range, 400 mile R1S option.
> 
> Got no dog in this hunt
> 
> FWIW, this would be my R1S config - Compass Yellow, 22" Sport Dark wheels, Explore Package:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11360



UG-lay


----------



## Herdfan

NT1440 said:


> I don’t doubt it, it’s just funny to me to see big trucks in the driveways of suburban homes that clearly don’t get used to move anything other than people.
> 
> It’s the “my truck is part of my identity” people who confuse me.




Yeah, a lot of people have them that would be fine with an SUV.

You really don't want to go down the Ford-Chevy-Ram is part of my identity rabbit hole.     That said, I will never own a Ram.  Ever.

My "small" trailer is rated for 10,000#.  A half-ton could pull it, but it could get sketchy.  My big deck-over gooseneck is rated for 22,500# (really needs a dually to pull if maxed out.)


----------

